# bad motor mounts?



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

my tranny has a lot of give. when i accelerate, everything's smooth, but when i coast, or try to go slow in parking lots, the car lurches forward whenever i let off the gas. and then lurches back again when i give it even a little gas. I thought it was a tranny problem where maybe gear teeth were worn or pin holes got too wide because it seems worse in first and second gears. but a friend, said it was probably soggy engine mounts, so replacing those would stiffen things up. does that seem right?


any ideas?


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey man.

Yeah your friend is correct. I had the same problem before. When I go in slow speeds, my car jerked around too. The problem was most noticeable when I shift from 1st to 2nd. The reason you feel the jerking at 1st and 2nd is because those two gears generate the most torque. They're very "sensitive" gears, so even the slightest gas imput will cause the car to jump. 

It does suck to have your motor mounts break. B14 Sentras/200SXs are known to have that problem due to the mounts being sorta hollow, and prone to damage from the engine vibration. What you should do is get your mounts replaced, and install Energy Suspension motor mount inserts. That way, your motor mounts will be strengthened by alot, and you will never have to worry about then breaking again. 

Hope all of this helps. Gluck.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*which brand is the best*

Thanks for the reply!

I don't think i'll invest in the performance inserts. motor mounts are expensive enough as it is, but i was looking at the pricing on autozone's site and was wondering which of Anchor, Westar, or Duralast are the best quality. Any idea? Duralast is the only brand with a rear mount for a manual transaxle and its prices are the same as Westars for the front mounts (if you added the prices together). so i'm thinking may be Duralast would be the better option?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Jdoggsc said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I don't think i'll invest in the performance inserts. motor mounts are expensive enough as it is, but i was looking at the pricing on autozone's site and was wondering which of Anchor, Westar, or Duralast are the best quality. Any idea? Duralast is the only brand with a rear mount for a manual transaxle and its prices are the same as Westars for the front mounts (if you added the prices together). so i'm thinking may be Duralast would be the better option?


Let me know how this goes. I have the same issue frm 1st to 2nd in my car, just not that bad.


----------



## levelheaded (Sep 20, 2008)

*same prob but theres more*

guys, i have the same problem going from 1st to 2nd but i also have a somewhat slow pick up in speed there after, any suggestions??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i got the set of poly inserts for about $60 ( not installed yet.)
these replace the whole rubber mount, so you can just use these and not buy new mounts.
How much are these at the Auto parts store?
My front appears collapsed and the engine vibrations are coming through to the car.


----------



## FourBangah (Oct 17, 2008)

i also experience the same thing when im driving. but the car doesnt only bounces back n forth, it makes a knockin noise too. i've asked about it on other forums and they say it can be the motor mounts or my axles. because it also knocks when i turn the wheel. let me know people.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Knock on lock is the CV joint, typically the outer, and the boot is torn,you can see if you look at it, the grease gone, and the joint bad.
easiest is to replace the whole axle, or you can replace the outer joint only if you want. ( you need a vice to hold axle while you drift the CV joint off the axle.)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Get some polyurethane motor mount inserts


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Get some polyurethane motor mount inserts


Ta Daa !!!


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

IanH, you say you got poly inserts for 60. is that 60 bucks for the inserts of ALL THREE mounts? If so, then it's 60 bucks less than what i got three rubber mounts for. i'd take them back and get poly! Also, i got them in from Autozone and the mount for the front is plastic! and the rubber insert in it doesn't even fit! it' just wobbles around like it's not even made to fit in it. piece of crap. that one's getting returned for sure. Let me know about your inserts. If it's true that you got them all for $60 total i'd rather do that! also, where did you get them??


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

IanH said:


> Ta Daa !!!


Strange, those motor mount inserts don't look like the Energy Suspension inserts I got.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

baiwldrnner said:


> Strange, those motor mount inserts don't look like the Energy Suspension inserts I got.


No, the 2 of the ES inserts are trash. The right and front inserts are fine. But the rest of the ES inserts are pressed into the original rubber motor mount. The Prothane replace the old rubber for 100% polyurethane. I'm running 2 ES mounts and 2 prothane.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Ta Daa !!!


How hard are these to install? Did they help?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Jdoggsc said:


> IanH, you say you got poly inserts for 60. is that 60 bucks for the inserts of ALL THREE mounts? If so, then it's 60 bucks less than what i got three rubber mounts for. i'd take them back and get poly! Also, i got them in from Autozone and the mount for the front is plastic! and the rubber insert in it doesn't even fit! it' just wobbles around like it's not even made to fit in it. piece of crap. that one's getting returned for sure. Let me know about your inserts. If it's true that you got them all for $60 total i'd rather do that! also, where did you get them??


Actually there are all four mounts here, the pack that's undone and the two loose mounts are for the front torque bar.

yes all 4 for $60, its sold as one part number for the set.

my front mount, which is original, is a hard plastic with rubber inserts, so I am concerned that they wont hold up with the poly insert.

the old front mount looks like its collapsed.

Any words of wisdom as to whats the deal with the front mount, is the problem really the 3 main mounts ???

I have not installed these yet......working on the CV boots yesterday and found a bad front wheel bearing....


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*i bought the poly inserts*

I just bought the poly inserts online yesterday from summitracing.com they should be here by friday. I can't wait to put them in! They say they're for the B13 sentra, but for either the 1.6L or 2.0L engine, so i figured it'd be fine since mine is 1.6. the mounts may be different, but the inserts will hopefully be the same.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

The polyurethane inserts are made for the SR20 FWD (2.0L) but they fit the GA16 (1.6L)

I have done it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> The polyurethane inserts are made for the SR20 FWD (2.0L) but they fit the GA16 (1.6L)
> 
> I have done it.


Can you tell me how the front mount goes and why mine looks collapsed ? OEM!!
Do i need to adjust the other mount positions?

I am still working CV boot and wheel bearing problem but hope to get to this soon !!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

this one?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, mine is all squished down, have the new inserts, but worry that the other mounts are putting too much weight on the front one. the frame seems like a had plastic ?
How bad were your other mounts ( mine is 97 SE-R with 110K miles)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

IanH said:


> yes, mine is all squished down, have the new inserts, but worry that the other mounts are putting too much weight on the front one. the frame seems like a had plastic ?
> How bad were your other mounts ( mine is 97 SE-R with 110K miles)


Get a picture so i can fully understand what youre saying.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Get a picture so i can fully understand what youre saying.


Ok will do, 
Are all the front mounts that hard plastic for the frame/holder ? 
Is there a better one ?
You understand i have not put the new inserts in yet ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Get a picture so i can fully understand what youre saying.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

They sell a dog bone motor mount for the front. I cant seem to find a picture


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

that's what mine looks like. Yes, they're plastic. My old one that I'm replacing is plastic, and the new one that I bought from autozone is plastic. I thought i got ripped off until i looked at it. 

And just so you know, the insert that came in my new one looks just like your mashed-down old one. I'm putting in polyurethane inserts for sure this weekend. by the looks of 2dr sentras picture, they fit a lot better, so the drivetrain will seem a lot stiffer.

polyurethane mounts coming in this afternoon!

and in case you're looking for some mounts, you can get them here:
(Prothane part number 14-1901)
Prothane Motion Control 14-1901 - Prothane Motor Mounts - summitracing.com


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Here are the motor mounts installed - 














































I dont have pictures of the REAR mount, but that was installed too.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

dude nice. thanks for the pics. I didn't even see the one above the transaxle. still don't know where the rear one is. i guess i'll find out when i put it on ramps this weekend


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

do you not have a/c? i still don't know how i'm going to get at the front passenger side one. it's under the a/c pipes.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdoggsc said:


> do you not have a/c? i still don't know how i'm going to get at the front passenger side one. it's under the a/c pipes.


No A/C.

Its easy just take your time.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*how did you get the inserts in???*

so last night i worked on the front mount (the plastic one). I got the circular insert out and the new one in somehow. it was hard, but doable. Then i bruised my palm and thumbs trying to get the larger insert into the front mount. I stepped on it, lubricated it, and did everything i could to get it in but it won't budge!! how'd you get yours in?? (yes, i did pull the pin out first before trying to get it in)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdoggsc said:


> so last night i worked on the front mount (the plastic one). I got the circular insert out and the new one in somehow. it was hard, but doable. Then i bruised my palm and thumbs trying to get the larger insert into the front mount. I stepped on it, lubricated it, and did everything i could to get it in but it won't budge!! how'd you get yours in?? (yes, i did pull the pin out first before trying to get it in)


you need a bench top vice. And you just press them in, use dish soap to lube it up, Press it in with the metal pin.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*left passenger mount*

I feel like I'm consulting you on every step of this process, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the rubber out of the front passenger mount. I've tried pushing it out with a clamp, breaking the seals with a flat screwdriver, and even drilling it to pieces and it's not coming. I feel like there's an easier way.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdoggsc said:


> I feel like I'm consulting you on every step of this process, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the rubber out of the front passenger mount. I've tried pushing it out with a clamp, breaking the seals with a flat screwdriver, and even drilling it to pieces and it's not coming. I feel like there's an easier way.


Do you have AIM? 










This mount ^^^??


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*that's the one*

no AIM. I'm on my iPhone. Is there a way to send a private message to you? I'd give my phone number.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Pm sent...


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

*to be continued*

wow. thanks for all the posts. i can't finish it today though. I settled for putting in the autozone one so i can drive it around. i butchered the original one too badly. now the bolt holes don't line up....and after about 2 hours of prying and pushing on the engine block i managed to get two of the bolts in (the third hole is still about 2 millimeters off, so i said screw it for now. 

as if that wasn't enough of a problem, i can't get the bolt in to connect the mount to the body. it's off at least 5 millimeters, and i'm not strong enough to pull the engine and jam a bolt in at the same time. so....i'm driving around with only 2 connected mounts for the time being...until i can get those inserts in. you'd think Prothane would have included some hints or instructions. seriously.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes thanks for all the informaiton. I havent started my mounts yet, have to get the new wheel bearing in, and may do the Contol arm and end links since the front end is apart on one side anyway.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdogg, did my PM help?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i didn't get it in time. it will, though. i know what i need to do now. once i get that taken care of, i can take the trash autozone one out (an apparent waste of 40 dollars) put that one in, and get my engine mounted on all three mounts again.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

alright good. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i finally got that blasted metal ring and rubber out of the left passenger mount!! it would be a lot easier if i had good tools and a good area to work in(as a college student, there aren't many places to work on cars). i was working out of a friend's rented garage but can't now, so now I'm working on it in the stairwell of my apartment.

I'm gonna go find some sandpaper now. the screwdriver chewed into the mount in a few places.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I finally got it in! HUGE improvement. The car's a little louder, as more vibrations are transferred to the body, but the the responsiveness is way better and the lurching is gone. definitely glad i made the investment in polyurethane mounts.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdoggsc said:


> I finally got it in! HUGE improvement. The car's a little louder, as more vibrations are transferred to the body, but the the responsiveness is way better and the lurching is gone. definitely glad i made the investment in polyurethane mounts.


did you change all of them?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

no. i just have the two front engine mounts in at this point. thanks for the tips though. It went just like you said. it's still a pain without a bench or a bench-top vice, but doable. i'll wait a couple weeks to do the rear one. i want a weekend again where i'm not working on a car. i like how much of the engine's initial torque i have now. I can't believe how much was lost to engine block movement. my car responds like it has at least 30 more hp. it sounds drastic, i know, but it's true. it's loud as heck now though around 85 mph. no more engine vibrations being absorbed by soggy rubber.

is your car a lot louder too, 2dr_sentra?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Jdoggsc said:


> no more engine vibrations being absorbed by soggy rubber.
> 
> is your car a lot louder too, 2dr_sentra?


Well.. haha yeah! i have big cams and 3 inch side exit exhaust, its loud 

But you're going to be feel alot more butt vibrations at first. They'll break in. It feels amazing when you change them all at once. 

You can also use your car to press them in. Just jack the car up and lower the wheel onto it and it will press them in. Sound crazy but it works.

I wish they made them for the versa id buy them without a second guess.


----------



## warrior765 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, I have a 1998 nissan sentra 4dr, 1.6 engine and automatic. I was hoping someone can tell me if the prothrane polyurathane inserts would work for me. I called summit racing and they say that they have no parts that would fit and i also got in touch with energy racing and they said the same thing. I would like to change to the polyurathane if i can. Also if you know anything about camber adjustments. My tire has been cutting really bad on the insides and the tire place tells me the camber is off. Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

warrior765 said:


> Hey, I have a 1998 nissan sentra 4dr, 1.6 engine and automatic. I was hoping someone can tell me if the prothrane polyurathane inserts would work for me. I called summit racing and they say that they have no parts that would fit and i also got in touch with energy racing and they said the same thing. I would like to change to the polyurathane if i can. Also if you know anything about camber adjustments. My tire has been cutting really bad on the insides and the tire place tells me the camber is off. Please help if you can. Thanks.


Are you looking for motor mounts? You use the FWD SR20 prothane motor mount inserts


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

brought mine for my GA16 and ended up using them on the sr20, the inserts are interchangeable, the mount assembly is not in some cases.
For camber you can buy camber bolts that are smaller and allow adjustment.
I think a better way to go is to slot the top strut hole and use the std bolt.
How far is your camber off ?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

you can also slot the holes for the bolts


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> this one?


2dr_Sentra, I quoted from a pic of a front motor mount that you posted. Is this engine a ga16de? I have a B14 and was in the engine bay looking for the locations of the motor mount. the front one should be right below the exhaust manifolds? If yes, then Im missing a motor mount!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Autos dont have the front mount !!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

IanH said:


> Autos dont have the front mount !!


auto trans you mean? then Im good. When replacing, I will need only 3 motor mounts then?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

guess so
Assuming you don't have a turbo set up I don't see why stock wouldn't be fine.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

IanH said:


> guess so
> Assuming you don't have a turbo set up I don't see why stock wouldn't be fine.


No turbo. I personally will not put a turbo on an automatic. Nor any high performance upgrade. Besides its a 1600 engine. If I get a chance to swap to a bigger engine, then anything goes, as long as it passes inspections


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

or you can just jack up the engine a little and insert cut pieces of vbelts in the grooves both on the top and the bottom.. i mean you should replace them ideally but just in case you just want a temp relief ..oh and use a BLOCK OF WOOD on the oil pan when you jack it up


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I started to replace my mount with prothane inserts. Started, because I was not able to finish. It took about 5 hours just to replace the passenger side. I didn't have a bench top vice/clamp to work with. It took me 4 hours just to remove the inner part of the mount. Everything else was ok though. No hassle in installing the prothane insert for that mount, just grease and hand install. Getting the mount installed on the engine needed a few wrestling moves. 

I will be replacing the other 2 mounts as well when time and weather permit. 

I do have a question, on the tranny mount, can I support the engine with a jack on the tranny? and for the rear mount, do I need to support the engine? 

And so as not to have more surprises, the removal of inner part of the tranny and rear mount (these mounts are the similar right?), can I expect the same things as the passenger mount? (like the inner metal part can come off as a whole)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah, man. they're all the same. I suppose you could put a jack under the tranny. I put one under the engine (wood board b/t the jack and the oil pan) and one at the place where tranny mates up against the engine. It took you four hours just to remove the inner part?? I didn't have a vice or bench either but it didn't take me more than an hour. Just get a small hack saw, and saw through the rubber and ring in two places (probably about 2 inches from each other on the ring) and then pop the 2-inch length of the inner ring out. I carefully used a screwdriver and hammer. Then pop the larger chunk out. It comes out really easily if you pull it out in two pieces like that.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

yup, whole job was 5 hours,4 hours just to hammer out the freakin inner part. I have a small hack saw but I didnt know how to use it on the mouth, fear of breaking something. The metal that was a quarter size of the inner diameter caught me offguard. I didnt expect that. So I removed most of the rubbert that I could and hammered a chisel for 4 hours until the inner part moved. After that thing moved it was just a few minutes to get the whole thing out.
thanks for the advice. I'll do just that. 

After this I'll be seeking and try to illiminate all the rattling noises. And I need to change my screws on my license plates. Their rattling horribly.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

haha! you'll never get rid of all the rattling noises. they're _everywhere_ and the longer you have the mounts, the more you'll get over time. I love the surge of instant torque i get now with them in, but it is a bit noisier.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

well, I'll do my best. whenever I have time. In the meantime, increasing the volume on the radio make all the rattling disappear lol.
The vibration is similar to a diesel engine vehicle. And I've driven diesel before. I know I will get used to it


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

ok, Im freaked out. I did the driver's side mount just now. First, one of the bolts on the tranny broke. The the insert was to small or the mount's diameter was too big!! I was able to adopt the insert to fit the mount though. And I have two bolts on the tranny holding the mount. 
I was wondering if I missed something. These inserts can be used on an a/t? Has there been some issues with sellers? I bought mine through ebay. I doubt that I got faked parts or the ones sent were the wrong kind. The package I got looks the same as the images on this thread.
And just to be clear -- the 2 piece insert goes on the passerger side. There are 2 inserts that are exactly the same, these goes on the driver's side and the rear mount. 
Test drove the car. Everything looks ok so far. There was no increase in vibration. the car still lunges on gear shift. 
I'll be going for the rear this Sunday. I wish not to have anymore surprises.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

dang. that sux. i honestly don't know what the diff is with autos. i won't buy an auto in the future as long as i can help it. I would wait to see if IanH knows. he seems to be the sentra/200sx wizard--knows random obscure crap about 1.6, 2.0, autos and manuals. If no one gives you any posts or advice, i'd pm him and ask. 
On a manual, the tranny mount has 1 bolt. the only mount on a manual that has 2 pieces is the front one between the engine and the radiator. 



> I was able to adopt the insert to fit the mount though.


 how??


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

just got indoors and washed my hands. I worked on the rear mount. And guess what? the diameter of the mount was too big for the insert just like what I had with the driver's side mount. 
does anyone have any information why it seems that I am the only one that have this problem? I have a 95 gxe a/t.
Im going to email prothane and take a look at that vendor in ebay that sold me the mounts. I cant figure it out. The part numbers are correct based on what's listed in Prothane web site. 
Im going to several parts store and maybe some junk yards to find a rear mount and see if my car has the only mounts that are larger. 
Please post information if you have any. I'll post my findings as well. 
By the looks of the weather I will not be able to replace that rear mount until spring.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> dang. that sux. i honestly don't know what the diff is with autos. i won't buy an auto in the future as long as i can help it. I would wait to see if IanH knows. he seems to be the sentra/200sx wizard--knows random obscure crap about 1.6, 2.0, autos and manuals. If no one gives you any posts or advice, i'd pm him and ask.
> On a manual, the tranny mount has 1 bolt. the only mount on a manual that has 2 pieces is the front one between the engine and the radiator.
> 
> how??


The 2 piece I was reffering to is the passenger side mount. That one fits snug and it seems that the other mounts have the same diameter as the passenger and rear mounts -- whose inserts are smaller in diameter, unless, the part I got was not correct. 
I adopted the mount with some magnet strips that I had in my junk. Its solid, cannot be pinched but flexible just like a ref door magnet. But this one is about 1.5 mm thick. One on top of the other around the insert filled in the gap. And 3 side by side on the insert fitted just right. That's what I pressed in the mount. Now the sleeves of the insert does not work in this case. The diameter of the insert after the magnets are placed is larger than the sleeve. I periodically check to see if the mount will move. So far about 60 miles after the install, it looks ok. 
I didn't want to do the same thing to the rear. I will look for a rear mount (junk or someone parting his sentra) that will take the insert and just have that one ready for install. I should have done that at the beginning. :balls:


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yeah, JD, thanks for the help. If you could ask IanH that'll be awesome!!!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Update: Got info from the ebay merchant. 
His installer said that recently he was working on install prothane inserts for, I guess, a b14 a/t. The inner ring/shell should not be removed.
Is he correct? That means I was wrong? ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I installed the front inserts, and the car was rear ended in 2009, so i didnt get the other engine mount inserts installed.

the bolt breaking on the trans mount is common on the Manual as well, and has been reported as an issue and when doing the clutch.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

You can see on the picture all the mounts have center inserts, and not using them will wear the insert IMHO, but will make the assembly easier !!

Do you mean the outer shell on the old bushing ?

BTW my inserts for three main mounts are up for sale in the classified section.


----------

